# Looking for WELL--water info.



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

There was a couple guys on here in the past who were Well drillers and would give out good info.
I am putting down my own 2 inch well and am looking for the brass jet packer and foot valve...I want the one with a small screen around both the foot valve and the jet packer. Not being a well person I can't go into those businesses that just sell to well men. Any help out there??????


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

lenray said:


> There was a couple guys on here in the past who were Well drillers and would give out good info.
> I am putting down my own 2 inch well and am looking for the brass jet packer and foot valve...I want the one with a small screen around both the foot valve and the jet packer. Not being a well person I can't go into those businesses that just sell to well men. Any help out there??????


Google search had some hits


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

__





foot valves


Foot valves




www.plumbingsupply.com


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

lenray said:


> There was a couple guys on here in the past who were Well drillers and would give out good info.
> I am putting down my own 2 inch well and am looking for the brass jet packer and foot valve...I want the one with a small screen around both the foot valve and the jet packer. Not being a well person I can't go into those businesses that just sell to well men. Any help out there??????


In other industries like automotive parts, plumbing supplies and furnaces.....I have always just walked in and told them I am from Derek's Auto, or from Gene's HVAC and bought what I needed. In the case of the furnace I had to give them a fake PO #, and then told them I would just pay on the company credit card. Then gave them my personal credit card. 

I don't see why it wouldn't work where you want to buy.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

There is one place I know of that you can buy every kind of well supplies in my area. Where are you located so I have an idea if you are close by


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

You shouldn't need to have a screen on the foot valve. Where and what kind point/screen are you planning on putting in? Is this for a permitted well? If it is do you have Bentonite?


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

Sling said:


> Google search had some hits


Were they Brass?? and was there a screen on the jet packer as well as the foot valve?? thank you..


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

FullQuiver said:


> There is one place I know of that you can buy every kind of well supplies in my area. Where are you located so I have an idea if you are close by


Clare--distance is not a problem.....


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

big show said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. the brass foot valve is easy to find. The brass jet packer for a 2 inch well is more difficult. Again thanks..


----------

